

Our Test Shows Firefox 7 Aurora Uses Nearly 40 Percent Less Memory - paulrouget
http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11038/

======
coldarchon
it needs to reduce much much more, right now it takes 500MB of my memory,
that's what I had on my pre-previous comp altogether ..

